# Motherboard standoffs



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm following the Hardware Team top AMD build. The recommended Corsair Carbide 500R appears to have built-in motherboard standoffs. Are these adequate, or should I put standoffs into these?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

According to the documentation the case comes with copper standoffs. There may be one or two built in but it's not common to have more than that since they wouldn't know the configuration of all motherboards.

One review for the case stated "Motherboard standoffs are already mounted in the tray"

So if that's the case you'd want to remove any that didn't match the openings in your motherboard.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

If you put standoffs on top of standoffs, the motherboard's rear I/O panel and expansion card slots will not align properly with the case's. So no, you shouldn't do that. Don't try to second guess the case maker. They build cases to conform with the ATX standard, just like the motherboard and PSU makers do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The last two corsair cases I have owned had the stand offs already in place and never had an issue with anything.

The cases from corsair never come with very good documentation telling you this but both my previous cases were ready for AtX and lower motherboards.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

OK. Thanks guys. Thought this was the case (excuse the pun), but thought I'd better check.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> The cases from corsair never come with very good documentation


Frankly, I have never seen a case with very good documentation - even my favorite, Antec cases. And sadly, for some unknown reason, the ATX Form Factor standard that governs standoff placement, I/O panel placement, expansion slot placement, PSU mounting holes, PSU voltages and all electrical connectors does NOT dictate the labeling for the case's front panel wiring.  So, for example, the case wires for the drive activity LED may say HD LED while the motherboard may say HD IND (for indicator).


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> but thought I'd better check.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

JMPC said:


> According to the documentation the case comes with copper standoffs. There may be one or two built in but it's not common to have more than that since they wouldn't know the configuration of all motherboards.
> 
> One review for the case stated "Motherboard standoffs are already mounted in the tray"
> 
> So if that's the case you'd want to remove any that didn't match the openings in your motherboard.


Some premounted standoffs don't come off. My NZXT case require them to be in place at all times. In other words I'd ruin them if I removed them.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Some premounted standoffs don't come off. My NZXT case require them to be in place at all times. In other words I'd ruin them if I removed them.


And that is common. 



> So if that's the case you'd want to remove any that didn't match the openings in your motherboard.


So what I have seen is insulating caps to ensure you don't short out your motherboard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Bill_Bright said:


> Frankly, I have never seen a case with very good documentation - even my favorite, Antec cases. And sadly, for some unknown reason, the ATX Form Factor standard that governs standoff placement, I/O panel placement, expansion slot placement, PSU mounting holes, PSU voltages and all electrical connectors does NOT dictate the labeling for the case's front panel wiring.  So, for example, the case wires for the drive activity LED may say HD LED while the motherboard may say HD IND (for indicator).


corsair cases are the worst in my experience from all the cases I have had.

My current case the corsair 600T came with no documentation at all and figuring out how to connect the cables to power the fans was a real pain.

The trick was that all of the wires for the fans had female connectors but you could pull the tops of to make them male and you had to connect them all together. I see since I bought this case there is an actual video on youtube showing you how to do this. Many people were complaining to corsair that they could not get the fans working because of this.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> corsair cases are the worst in my experience from all the cases I have had.


And yet still good cases, at least in terms of build quality, sound suppression and fan support. I have a 300r on this system and I like it, but it was a bit tricky figuring out how to connect the front panel wires to my Gigabyte board.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I think I'll have a look for the video before I rush in and damage something.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Bill_Bright said:


> And yet still good cases, at least in terms of build quality, sound suppression and fan support. I have a 300r on this system and I like it, but it was a bit tricky figuring out how to connect the front panel wires to my Gigabyte board.


I did mean the documentation not the actual case itself. My 600T is far better than my old antec 1200


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I understood what you meant. I do like my Corsair but it has some flaws. The air filter is a pain to access and the side panel really needs 3 hands to align properly when putting back in place. But all in all, it is a good case. But I will probably go back to Antec for my next personal build.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

My last case was an Antec and it gave me good service. I've yet to work out where all the cables go in the Corsair.


----------

